# I too have started the tapes...



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I think I am on day 8 now and I have followed the schedule religiously. I have noticed two things that maybe someone can comment on.1. My IBS-D has worsened. Is it common for symptoms to get worse? I have kept up with my regular medication, I am not under any new stress, have not eaten any new/wierd foods. For some reason my D has become increasingly more watery which leads me to think my gut is moving at record speeds! (sorry to be so descriptive)2. Day 01 knocked me out, i think i heard maybe 7 mins then i don't remember anything else. I woke up after he counted up or soon thereafter. In the morning i woke up and i felt totally calm! I was amazed. Day 02 same thing. Then with each subsequent listening i am awake longer and longer until now I am wide awake throughout the entire session. I am back to dealing with my morning anxieties, hence the return of my symptoms.So....am i becoming immune to the tapes? I am worried it's no longer having an effect on me, or is this completely normal? I am analyzing this too much aren't i....i should just go with the flow, i'm such a worry wort.thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Miranda,You are fine, not becoming immune to the sessions. Day 8 is a bit early to be concerned about the D becoming worse. If you read the compilation thread, and your booklet, the FAQ, it addresses some of your concerns. Also go to the website www.ibsaudioprogram100.com for more info if needed.But to answer you specifically:1. For some persons after listening to the program for awhile, the symptoms return briefly, this is called shadow fears, not everyone has it, and you are a bit early in the program for this, sometimes it does happen that the mind fights the changes being made, rebels a bit, and then the improvement continues to develop. But it could also be that you would have had these episodes whether or not you are listening to the sessions, so I wouldn't worry about it to much.2.Everyone responds to the sessions differently, and as in my case the program dealt with some stress/health issues besides IBS. You need to take time for the program to do its work; the morning anxieties were a big part of my life, but improvement came more and more, and so too for you as you progress. Actually, you are doing very well for being only a week into the program.You are doing fine, just persevere. The program was designed for 100 days for a reason, it is all scientifically developed and planned out. Just be gentle with yourself, and go with the flow. I know I was the same way with the program too, just relax as best as you can, and let the program do its work. Read the success stories on here, and also the compilation thread. You aren't alone, and we are all here to help.You will be fine! Hang in there, and all the very best to you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How are you doing now Miranda?


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

well, i am still sticking to the listening schedule religiously, haven't missed a day yet...day 21 i think now.i find that i am having a really hard time clearing my mind of thoughts during listening. since i have heard sessions C 1 and 2 repeatedly i am not listening as intently. my mind is constantly wandering and i'm having to push thoughts away every 30 seconds as i try to focus back onto mike's voice.on the symptoms side i am feeling alot better, haven't had to take any medication in about 4 days. i still wake up with some anxiety and worry but i am trying some deep breathing to calm myself. i've also changed to an all liquid breakfast which i think reduces my gastrocolic reflex alot!!thanks for asking!! miranda


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad to hear you are doing better, Miranda. Regarding pushing thoughts away -- maybe this will help. When I was looking into meditation, the article recommended that when other thoughts come in your mind, don't get upset that they are there or mad at yourself for losing your concentration. Just accept that they are there. Then, treat them like a cloud and slowly watch them float away from you. Then, you would follow Mike's advice of slowly bringing your thoughts back to the sound of his voice. Usually it works for me.BackFire


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sounds good backfire and your right no need to get upset or worry.







Miranda, sounds like things are actually okay and its still early for you. The more you do HT the easier it gets. Just try to relax and do the best you can and don't worry about working to hard with it, its talking to the subconcious and from your post it sounds like its working and getting through, just stick with it of course. Also remember this is your time and your doing this for your IBS. let us know in a little bit how its going again and hang in there.







Your also not the first person who has reported this either and otherss have and gotten better.


----------

